# Suggestion for AEP lures



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm heading down to AEP next weekend with some buddies to fish some new ponds. Normally at AEP I use Flukes, Senkos, Lizards, and occasional top water. I normally do ok with these lures but no very successful days down there yet. Besides what I mentioned, what lures do you guys throw most and are most successful with at AEP this time of year? Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Your list is pretty solid already. I would add jig and pig and possibly finesse worms for drop shot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Fishing Flyer said:


> Your list is pretty solid already. I would add jig and pig and possibly finesse worms for drop shot.
> 
> Thanks I sent you a PM.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Jerkbait and swimbait


----------



## ieatwildlife (Mar 23, 2014)

Bass stopper prerigged worm purple and white. The slow sink and twist kills in clear water. Some guys make fun of me for using them but i catch a lot of bass. Good ones too


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Spro frogs are my favorite springtime bait at aep, especially with all the grass in those ponds. I've caught some real nice bass in the springtime on topwater'

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

dre said:


> I'm heading down to AEP next weekend with some buddies to fish some new ponds. Normally at AEP I use Flukes, Senkos, Lizards, and occasional top water. I normally do ok with these lures but no very successful days down there yet. Besides what I mentioned, what lures do you guys throw most and are most successful with at AEP this time of year? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt


I didn't see any crankbaits on your list. I recommend a Bomber Model 4-A in Rootbeer/Chartreuse. This crankbait does real well down there. Try to tick in on the submerged weeds, or bang it against rocks and laydowns. 


*On another note:*
I cancelled my annual fish-camp at AEP ReCreation Land this season because I think something has happened to many of the lakes down there. But I don't know what it is. In 2013 I was yankin' quality bass to the boat almost everywhere I went, until I had a two-week family and friend fish-camp at AEP ReCreation Land. I had been to: Lake Hope, Tycoon, Burr Oak, Fox, Wolf Run, and a few others prior to our fish-camp and had pretty good fish. We had six watercraft: bass boat, jon boat, two V-bottoms, and canoes. And we fished too many lakes to mention. Both easy to get to, and off in the wilderness. In other words... We covered a lot of lakes. Then back at camp after dark. Everyone said they caught lots of numbers of bass. But the quality wasn't there. I had two different outings where I caught over 40-largemouth with no quality size what-so-ever. One of our group did catch a 6-pounder. But for the amount of fishing hours put in by some pretty skilled anglers, that was the only biggun' of the group? That shouldn't happen.
In 2012 they released thousands of new acres and lakes to the public. We fished those newly opened lakes hard in 2012 and 2013. I caught a handful of bass in the two to three pound range over those years. But the rest of our trips would bring in twenty or thirty bass about 10-inches long. That sucks.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe there are some people who are taking the lunkers home when they catch them. A couple reasons I believe this is,I saw several pics from AEP on other sites. They show some people holding 2 lunkers, one in each hand. I don't know about you but, when I catch a good fish I take a pic and release the fish. I don't put it on stringer or such and then when I catch another one or two I take a pic with one in each hand. Another, I know that a lot of people drive or ATV in the no vehicle areas both day and night but, mostly at night. More crap going on back in those areas than most know. If these so called bass anglers are taking them out then they are only hurting themselves. Look how many big bass were killed from the bass tourneys that were held there. Just my take


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I once saw a 6-7 Pounder hanging from a tree that had branches extending right above the road..looked to have just happened because the fish was not decapitated at all yet..that was disturbing...also have seen Omish take a crap load of big fish out of them ponds, tie them to ropes hanging from a large board, and take them home. Seen this weird crap happen quite a few times...it's in the middle of nowhere, hard to catch these people..


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I believe that the Internet had also drawn more attention to the AEP lands. We were up there for a four day fishing trip that just happened to coincide with the free fishing weekend, and there were more people up there than I've ever seen in my 20+ years of staying up there. Look how often people pop in here asking about AEP because of all the past posts of high success rates. I'm not saying this is a bad thing, but it does seem it isn't quite the goldmine it use to be.

Heck, if you look up ohiobassblog.com and look under the AEP reports, the same 3 or four guys are posting big fish from up there that they catch all through the year. Couple all the reports of good fishing on here and there with technology like Google earth, and just about anyone can find the good water now. 

I'll tell you something else I noticed when we were up there two weeks ago: people are pigs. It didn't matter where we fished, there was trash lying everywhere, especially when we went out shrooming. There were empty beer cans and bottles everywhere. It really ticks me off to see this kind of stuff, because this is what can ruin a good thing for all of us. Same thing with driving in where you aren't allowed. I just can't understand why people refuse to clean up after themselves and obey the laws.

Rant over...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

ieatwildlife said:


> Bass stopper prerigged worm purple and white. The slow sink and twist kills in clear water. Some guys make fun of me for using them but i catch a lot of bass. Good ones too


You know what, someone else also recommended using these down there as well. Never thought I'd use one again but definitely going to buy some to try down there this weekend!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

By chance I bought a bass stopper lure a couple years back. Decided to try it just to prove it wouldn't out fish my other lures. Landed two huge bass in less than 10 casts and have not made fun of them since!

Mr. A


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I haven't fished down there for a few years but have fished hundreds of times as a kid. My dad is from the area and have relatives still in the area. Any type of top water and a wacky worm works great. As far as linkers there are still plenty in the ponds. 30 years ago there were a lot bass being caught out of those ponds and still today there are a lot being taken out of those same ponds.


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys I was looking at the new north west part of aep according to maps online and trying to match it up with google earth and it seems to me that the area marked off for aep is farther northwest of all the ponds marked as aep power ponds on google earth. Can anyone tell me which is correct? I really don't want to be fishing off of aep property but I wanted to try out the new spots. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

